# We Finall Found A Tv - Not!!



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I think we finally found a TV - its a 2006 Dodge RAM 2500 short bed, the price and miles are pretty good. We are going Friday to look at it and I am pretty sure this will be it - and the search hopefully will be over!!

While talking to the salesman, he mentioned that the carpet behind the passenger seat has a stain on it and asked me if I just want good mats to put over it over he was going to replace the entire carpet - in the truck. The carpet would be molded to the truck, but, would not be OEM... I asked him if he saw this guys work and he said only in pictures on the net.

So - should I elect for the mats (which he said would be good quality) or should I have them replace the carpet? - either way its not going to cost me.

Here is a picture of the stain - What would you do??


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Have them replace the carpet and provide the mats.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Rick!!

No question - - I'd have them put the new carpetting in! (and then go for the new mats too!) Not only will the stain be "fixed" - - - but carpetting usually takes a beating in any vehicle. New carpet always makes everything look newer!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Loving_Our_Outback said:


> Have them replace the carpet and provide the mats.


X2 Have them trow in new front ones too.








I would be inclined to hold off on signing anything until I could inspect the quality of the work. Good luck and congrats!

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hands down....New carpet *AND* the mats.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree - get them to provide the new carpet and new mats, front and back! Congrats on finding a nice 5.9









-CC


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

was bleach used to try to get rid of the evidence? Just kiddin. 
Way cool on a new TV! Get that ankle healed so you can us that new trailer and Tv!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats & new carpet.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *was bleach used to try to get rid of the evidence?* Just kiddin.
> Way cool on a new TV! Get that ankle healed so you can us that new trailer and Tv!


That's exactly what I was thinking.









Looks like the stained carpet is already out of the truck so of course have them put new carpet in.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Go new carpet - make sure there is no odor to the stain - if there is, it probably bled down into the padding/sound deadening material. Just trying to make sure all of your bases are covered....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

yup get BOTH!! If the carpet is already OUT of the truck as the picture indicates they were gonna replace it ANYWAY!!

is the Ram a rattler or a gasser??

Now the Mom in me! "Be sure you look at the truck, not the pretty!!"


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Definitely new carpet. You should get something close to a "new car" smell with new carpet, maybe.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

New carpet for sure and the mats shouldn't be a stretch with them having to turn backflips to make sales right now.---Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

new carpet and new mats.... dude ... the economy is so bad that they should also throw in free oil changes for a year...


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Like everyone else said, have new carpets put in. No sense covering up a problem.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! New carpet and new mats!! - as I am not a carpet expert - I was concerned that the new carpets would be cheap and wouldn't hold up - but - if the mats are covering them!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gas or diesel? If it's gas what's the gearing? Our 2006 hemi has 4.10's and does great with our 21RS. If it's diesel, no worries. Have them print you out a vehicle build sheet, it will give you all the information about options, etc.

Never been a huge dodge fan but DW liked this one and it's been very good so far.

A nice set of husky floor liners would be sweet. I have set in my subaru and really like them.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

camping479 said:


> Gas or diesel? If it's gas what's the gearing? Our 2006 hemi has 4.10's and does great with our 21RS. If it's diesel, no worries. Have them print you out a vehicle build sheet, it will give you all the information about options, etc.
> 
> Never been a huge dodge fan but DW liked this one and it's been very good so far.
> 
> ...


Mike, its gas...called and asked for spec sheet - and carfax. As soon as I know, I will post. I really like those husky liners!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I had had the Husky liners on past trucks..............i never liked the Lip on the door side, I always caught my foot on it.........I like the Husky For the Back of my Sub............

I like these or ones like these

I Personally always like the "Brands" Mats....they cost more....but i like the look.........

Yours


When are we going to see some Pics.

Congrats


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on finding a TV you like







. Ditto as everyone else has said about getting new carpet and mats.
IMO I would also suggest to the dealer that it be OEM and that you would like the front replaced also so as everything is new and the colors match.

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> Congrats on finding a TV you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going for OEM - as they told me that their "carpet" repairer said it wouldn't look right with the aftermarket. They told me they were going to go ahead with the repair and I asked them to WAIT until we could get there to look at it.

Who'd ever thought it would come down to this - over a carpet?????


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well that deal pretty much fell through - the truck was pretty beat for having only 40K miles on it. So, on to the next...

We actually found another 2006 Dodge RAM 2500 diesel - 5.9L - I think after talking to a few friends that diesel might be the way to go.

Dodge made 2 sizes for their diesels - a 5.9L and 6.6L - I guess either would be plenty?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Rick, sorry it didn't work out although its sounds like it was for the best. An '06 5.9 CTD would be sweet, so long as it checks out it shouldn't give you any worries for a long time. A 5.9 would give you all kinds of mod possibilities with less headaches and warranty issues as opposed to the 6.7s. Good luck, the right one is out there some where. I'll be looking forward to Gettysburg to see what you got. Take care,

Brad


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

From what I've read and heard the 5.9 is a proven and reliable engine that should serve you very well.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.








The big advantage is better fuel economy. He gets ~2-3mpg better than me both solo and towing.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and *you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious what you consider old - and - when did they start with the new emission engines?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and *you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious what you consider old - and - when did they start with the new emission engines?
[/quote]
For the Dodge it was the move to the 6.7L from the 5.9L (2007?)
For Ford it was the move from the 6.0L to the 6.4L (2008)
I think GM also upped their Duramax, and the new one is 6.6L

My Dad's is a 2006 and when our two trucks are sitting next to one another and we start them up and let them idle (like up north this past weekend when it was 0 deg and both had cold soaked for 2 days







), you really can tell a difference. Mine started a heck of a lot easier, and I didn't stain the snow pile next to the exhaust pipe black with soot. When we borrowed his rig and toured the country with it, we did have a noticeable collection of soot on the trailer after 7000 miles of towing.

It seems strange to me that there can be such a difference in 2 model years (no manufacturer war here please







) but there is.

However, I do wish I had his fuel economy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and *you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious what you consider old - and - when did they start with the new emission engines?
[/quote]
For the Dodge it was the move to the 6.7L from the 5.9L (2007?)
For Ford it was the move from the 6.0L to the 6.4L (2008)
I think GM also upped their Duramax, and the new one is 6.6L

My Dad's is a 2006 and when our two trucks are sitting next to one another and we start them up and let them idle (like up north this past weekend when it was 0 deg and both had cold soaked for 2 days







), you really can tell a difference. Mine started a heck of a lot easier, and I didn't stain the snow pile next to the exhaust pipe black with soot. When we borrowed his rig and toured the country with it, we did have a noticeable collection of soot on the trailer after 7000 miles of towing.

It seems strange to me that there can be such a difference in 2 model years (no manufacturer war here please







) but there is.

However, I do wish I had his fuel economy.








[/quote]

Interesting...so thats why some of the locals in Holtwood have the dual chrome stacks on their dodge diesel trucks - and I thought it was just part of being from around here...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nathan said:


> My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and *you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious what you consider old - and - when did they start with the new emission engines?
[/quote]
For the Dodge it was the move to the 6.7L from the 5.9L (2007?)
For Ford it was the move from the 6.0L to the 6.4L (2008)
I think GM also upped their Duramax, and the new one is 6.6L

My Dad's is a 2006 and when our two trucks are sitting next to one another and we start them up and let them idle (like up north this past weekend when it was 0 deg and both had cold soaked for 2 days








), you really can tell a difference. Mine started a heck of a lot easier, and I didn't stain the snow pile next to the exhaust pipe black with soot. When we borrowed his rig and toured the country with it, we did have a noticeable collection of soot on the trailer after 7000 miles of towing.

It seems strange to me that there can be such a difference in 2 model years (no manufacturer war here please







) but there is.

However, I do wish I had his fuel economy.








[/quote] Ford went from the 7.3l intercooled (99-03) to the 6.0l in (03-08) to the 6.4l in (08). GM went from the 6.5l (94-04) to the 6.6l (04- current). James


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear it fell through Rick. Just read the post.

If you want to check Young Dodge on Rt33. Speak to Tom. He was a great help for us and gave ua an awesome price, just wasn't gonna be as low in price as the Chevy and the amenities were a little better.

Chevy you can call Muller, just into NJ on 78. Talk to Mike Muller and tell him you got his name from me on the site. I told him I put it out there and he said to tell he would do what it takes to make deal. Think I mentioned these before, but just in case.

Our 08 Duramax is the 4th generation of he Dmax and has (had) all the emission stuff on it. Aftermarket exhasut adn programmer removed it all. Dealer installed. Warranty in tact.

Good luck with the search. Can't wait to share a campfire at Gettysburg and tell stories about all our new TV's.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> My dad has the Dodge with the 5.9L. It's a good old fashioned diesel (as opposed to the newer emission level engines). The engine pulls great, but it is noisier and you may have to clean some soot off your trailer after a long trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put a turn down tip on the exhaust.. Will keep it off the truck and trailer that way..

Will leave black spots on the pavement sort like an untrained puppy.. lol

Carey


----------

